# More ideas on "stall breaking" a messy gelding



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Good luck with that, he's probably not going to change. Horses, from my experience pee in their stalls kind of like dogs pee to mark their territory. My horses can be outside all day, but bring them in and the first thing they do is pee!! 

I've tried talking to them about it, rationally discussing the matter, but it's like ****ing in the wind, pun intended. 
They also developed this peculiar ritual, started by their grandsire: if they are in their stalls, and I go to the barn, all 3 would pee! Didn't matter if I went to the barn once, or 5 times. Every single time I went there, they would pee! 

You could try pellets instead of shavings, they're a bit more absorbant. But trying to change his habit? Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Ditto what @HombresArablegacy said. All 8 of my regular horses (mares & geldings) would rather poop & pee inside the barn this time of year. Add the fact that they all have the clover drools and there are ponds inside the barn. It's either lock them out and make them deal with the heat and bugs....NOT (at least for me because I have paints with lots of pink skin) or redo the floor when it gets bad. Thankfully the minis (mares and a gelding) don't have these same nasty habits as they prefer going outside.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh, if you figure out a way let us in on it!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Good luck with that! 
I've never seen a horse that could be potty trained, it depends entirely on their individual personality how messy they are. I noticed that mares have more of a tendency to be neater but you have to take what you get! 

I'm sure we all have at some time mumbled to our horses or ourselves and asked them why on earth they can't be neater!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I take it, if the horse has had to have two bobcat loads of dirt put in his stall in a month, somebody thought to call the vet and have him checked for any number of things that cause excessive urination.

Cushings is the first thing that comes to mind, even if the horse is young.

Or does he happen to be on electrolytes, that are causing him to drink an excessive amount of water?

I have to keep a horse on electrolytes whenever the temps hit the 90's and up. He has doubled his water intake. If he happens to be in the barn in front of the fan, when he has to pee, the shavings in the run-in stall get soaked and I have to shovel them out every day. There is no way I would consider shutting him out of his stall in this awful heat/humidity we are experiencing.

I have crush with mats on top that way stalls don't get "dug to China".

All that soft dirt your barn keeps replacing actually encourages the horse to go in there and pee. They should put crush down, mat the stall, then shavings and he might be less inclined to pee in there; he still sounds like an excessive pee'er however.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Most horse hate getting splashed by their pee so look for soft things to go on. This is why so many geldings seem to pee on hay that is on the ground. that is really aggravating! 

Might try digging out the stall and removing all the bedding so it is harder than the run, see if that helps. 

One friend of mine trained her horse to go in a muck bucket, at least while she was holding it! Mostly I think the owner was trained, lol. The horse would pee as soon as he was brought into the barn. 

The other thing she would do is stick him in an empty stall to pee, then put him in his stall. 

Pellets seem to absorb more than shavings.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> All that soft dirt your barn keeps replacing actually encourages the horse to go in there and pee. They should put crush down, mat the stall, then shavings and he might be less inclined to pee in there; he still sounds like an excessive pee'er however.


Ditto to this.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm sure one of my mares hold herself until she comes in and then pees and pees and pees...............
Have you tried the pelleted bedding? We did buy some because she always pees in one corner and it works but it probably was more expensive than throwing regular shavings out
I do put a lot of Stall Dry down and that absorbs some of the wet 
If you have good weather you could always make a large mesh container and stick the wet shavings in it, hose them through and then leave to dry and re-use


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

Beaux drinks a lot, but we are in So Fla and he is in training for LDs so hydration is our big key, he is a fantastic drinker (thank you track for that good habit!) and with his two fans, water, and hay all within a beautiful triangulation, he prefers to conserve energy by just letting it go and go and go.

I've had messy horses before, but Beaux, being the overachiever that he is, takes it to whole new depths. I see mats in our future


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Fellow Floridian here that has three mares, all under 15 hands that are going through 150 gallons of water a DAY, in this heat and humidity, plus two gallon in their hay pellets. We are hitting 115 degree feels like temps. 

My guys are stalled during the day so I feel your pain. They pee and pee and pee. 

I put a mat down over the pee spot and wood pellets. Nothing else I've found helps.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

my gelding was notoriously neat about his stall. I'm not sure how it happened. But one thing i do know, is that depending on what bedding he had in there, made a difference on how neat he was. 
with a dirt floor and shavings he would pee in his stall. 
stall mats and shaving he would do most of his peeing outside in the tall grass.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ditto to Walkin
I also have stall matts, and use shavings on top. 
I would be concerned if a horse peed that much, requiring two Bobcat loads of dirt!
My horses are also only stalled now, before shows, and are out the rest of the time
I do know, if a urine drug test is required at a show, the method used is to simply take that horse into a clean stall with fresh shavings!
Does the horse have a shelter outside? If so, I would not allow free run into the stall, for one thing!


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm looking at various stall mats, and in this heat and humidity, I would be nervous if he wasn't drinking, so I'll deal with his messy stall and as soon as the humidity breaks, he will be outside more. Beaux loves his fans


----------

